# Authentic Bulova Curv?



## SandroGB (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi to everybody,
recently I bought over an Internet seller a Bulova Curv 98A161. But comparing the case back of the watch I bought with pictures from the internet I noticed slight differences. 
So, for instance, on the case back of my watch is possible to read "high performance quartz" (see please attached picture on the upper left side) whereas in internet pictures of the "same" watch it is possible to read at the same place "ultra high frequency".
So, what's going on? Isn't my watch an authentic Bulova Curv watch? Does anybody have any clue?
For any help, many thanks in advance.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

They've re-branded. UHF was the old way, high performance quartz is the new. Yours looks legit to me.

Bulova can't let anything stay the same for more than a year or two.


----------



## SandroGB (Oct 7, 2017)

Many thanks for this information!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

I have checked your picture against the back of my 98A162 and found it identical except for a couple of writings. One is the already spotted 'high performance quartz' and also mine has 'Bulova Accutron' engraved on the plate while yours has simply 'Bulova'. All other things appear to be identical and the quality of the engravings is very good in both specimen.

In my opinion yours is a perfectly legitimate watch assembled possibly in a different plant and/or with components from other less usual suppliers.


----------



## SandroGB (Oct 7, 2017)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> They've re-branded. UHF was the old way, high performance quartz is the new. Yours looks legit to me.
> 
> Bulova can't let anything stay the same for more than a year or two.


Many thanks for this information!


----------



## SandroGB (Oct 7, 2017)

Kilovolt said:


> I have checked your picture against the back of my 98A162 and found it identical except for a couple of writings. One is the already spotted 'high performance quartz' and also mine has 'Bulova Accutron' engraved on the plate while yours has simply 'Bulova'. All other things appear to be identical and the quality of the engravings is very good in both specimen.
> 
> In my opinion yours is a perfectly legitimate watch assembled possibly in a different plant and/or with components from other less usual suppliers.


Many thanks for having checked this! And what "odd_and_vintage_fan" said (see please above), also does make sense to me!


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I read that Bulova recently discontinued using the Accutron name. I will miss the name but businesses do that. 

They've reissued updates of a number of vintage Accutrons in recent years, with at least one more slated to debut at Basel in March. I'm curious how such models will be branded, if they're not branded as Accutrons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

As others have said, it's legitimate. This design and movement is so unique counterfeiting it wouldn't' be worth it.


----------



## Tomas_A (Dec 23, 2020)

Hello, I have just purchased Bulova Curv Titanium and have realised there is also possible read on the back "sapphire crystal" instead of "sapphire glass B6" or B7... anybody knows whether this change has been applied as well? Thank you


----------

